# Trier les boîtes mail dans Mail



## Berni69 (7 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,
voilà j'ai crée au fur et à mesure de mes besoins des boîtes à lettres (non, pas intelligentes, celles réglées avec des règles).
Aujourd'hui ces boîtes à lettres se suivent sous le "chapitre " 'Sur mon Mac'.
Mais elles ne sont pas / plus triés par ordre alphabétique ... ce qui m'étonne toujours un peu quand même ...

Pourriez-vous m'indiquer comment/que/quoi faire pour les mettre par ordre alphabétique..
Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2013)

Bonsoir,

Présentation / Trier par (et choisir autre chose que "par date" )


----------



## vasselle (2 Août 2014)

Confronté au même problème, j'ai trouvé la solution, en tâtonant.


Pour classer, alphabétiquement les sous-BAL d'une BAL,
il faut recréer une BAL provisoire,
déplacer les sous-BAL de la BAL à classer dans la provisoire,
cela les classent automatiquement par ordre alpha,
supprimer la BAL que vous avez vider
renommer la BAL provisoire du nom de celle que vous venez de supprimer
Le tour est joué !


----------



## mariemad (28 Août 2020)

bonjour
Ce n'est pas une réponse, mais la même question je pense, car pour moi ce n'est pas résolu. Quand je crée un nouveau dossier sur ma boite mail orange (compte en ligne), sur mon compte orange elle est apparait, dans l'app en ligne d'orange, placée dans l'ordre alphabétique, MAIS, lorsqu'elle apparait sur mon app mail mac, après synchronisation, elle apparaît, non pas dans l'ordre alphabétique, MAIS en fin de liste dans les dossiers imap. IMPOSSIBLE de la faire glisser pour la positionner dans l'ordre alphabétique car alors elle se positionne non pas dans l'interstice voulu mais systématiquement dans un autre dossier voisin. Je n'ai pas trouvé la commande qui permet de trier cet ensemble de dossiers correspondant aux dossiers imap. Le tri ne permet que de trier les mails à l'intérieur d'un dossier. Par contre le tri des sous-dossiers à l'intérieur d'un dossier fonctionne de façon automatique lui. Je pourrais faire un gros dossier principal et tout mettre dans celui-ci en tant que sous-dossier, mais c'est très articifiel.
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (28 Août 2020)

mariemad a dit:


> Quand je crée un nouveau dossier sur ma boite mail orange (compte en ligne)


Et si, au lieu de créer le sous dossier dans ton WebMail, tu le crées dans Mail, est-ce que tu as le même comportement ?


----------

